# unable to connect to netflix



## jnnh (Apr 24, 2007)

I hope that I have the right forum, I don't know if it is a firewall problem, I have 2 pc and 1 netbook on a home wireless network, all with norton internet security. Pc # 1 and the notebook connect to netflix with no problem. Pc # 2 tries to connect and gets to : (waiting for movies.netflix.com) :4-dontknoand eventually times out unable to connect. Be fore I was able to connect to netflix with this same pc #2 with no problem , but not now. Other web sites open with no problem. Any help would be appreciated and Happy 2011 !!

Jerry H.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello jnnh,

Have you allowed in NIS for Netflix program to run?

If that didn't work, you try disabling NIS and see if you're able to connect to Netflix.


----------

